

How Twitter users can fake a verified account - enscr
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/01/17/twitter-fake-verified-account/

======
cordite
At first I thought the title suggested that you can game the system to mark
you as verified.

Using a header image is just tricking the user, not the system. I guess that's
the end goal, but I didn't see it as creative as I had hoped.

------
enscr
Twitter does not make it convenient to report accounts that are impersonating
someone. Moreover it should be fairly easy for them to run a check on the
background image to catch for violations of 'verified' user.

